
The Bandwagon – Claude Shannon (1956) [pdf] - tim_sw
http://www.monoskop.org/images/2/2f/Shannon_Claude_E_1956_The_Bandwagon.pdf
======
mtrn
I believe still very relevant:

> A few first rate research papers are preferable to a large number that are
> poorly conceived or half-finished. The latter are no credit to their writers
> and a waste of time to their readers.

~~~
pm90
Absolutely. One of the most important things I learned from Grad School was
that to publish something, you cannot have a single grammatical mistake and
must make every effort to be clear in what you're trying to say. I thought my
adviser was rather harsh, but then I realized that his harshness now was
better than frustrating all the future readers of the paper.

